# Déterminer l'adresses IP d'un scanner dans un réseau local



## voultou (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite utiliser mon scanner (une imprimante stylus photo RX 520) via mon réseau airport.

Cette imprimante/scanner est partagée par plusieurs ordi (2 macbook et un G5) et cela fonctionne très bien pour imprimer.

Problème pour scanner : *il me faut trouver l'adresse IP de mon imprimante* car le logiciel ne trouve pas automatiquement l'adresse et je dois la rentrer manuellement. J'ai vérifié tous les trucs standards (connection, appareil sous tension...).

En gros : *Il me faudrait un truc simplissime du genre " imprimante epson = telle adresse IP", un truc qui me parle dans un langage compréhensible par le commun des mortels * parce que les trucs que j'ai trouvé sur le net sont du genre totalement imbitables. :mouais: 
Quant aux explications trouvées sur des forums d'informatiques... ben, c'est du même accabit... (re :mouais: )

Merci à tous


----------



## voultou (6 Août 2011)

Bon, j'ai trouvé *IP scanner* qui parle dans un langage qui m'est accessible...  

Problème : l'imprimante/scanner n'apparaît pas dans la liste des adresses IP... Faut il que j'utilise l'IP de l'airport express qui est connecté à l'imprimante/scanner ?


----------



## voultou (6 Août 2011)

Marche pas non plus...


----------



## Aliboron (6 Août 2011)

Chez moi, avec une imprimante connectée à mon NAS, j'obtiens l'adresse IP de la façon suivante :
- dans le panneau de préférences système "Imprimantes et fax" je double-clique sur la ligne correspondant à l'imprimante
- dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors, je demande "Configuration d'imprimante&#8230;" (éventuellement via le menu "Imprimante")
- dans l'onglet "Général", l'adresse s'affiche sur la ligne "URL"._ Ça tombe bien, c'est (évidemment) celle que j'ai dû rentrer lors de la création de l'imprimante._ 

Il s'agit de l'adresse IP de mon NAS, auquel l'imprimante est raccordée (en USB). IPScanner l'indique aussi, par ailleurs (en tant qu'adresse du NAS).


----------



## voultou (6 Août 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse

D'accord, ça me permet d'afficher l'URL mais comment je fais pour savoir à quel IP cela correspond ?


----------



## Aliboron (6 Août 2011)

voultou a dit:


> comment je fais pour savoir à quel IP cela correspond ?


??? Dans ma copie d'écran, je lis "192.168.0.50". Pas toi ?

Et chez toi, quand tu fais ça, que lis-tu (probablement l'IP de ton AirPort Express, j'imagine) ?


----------



## voultou (6 Août 2011)

Ah je n'avais pas zoomé sur ta copie d'écran...:rose:

Ben moi, ça me met une url et pas une adresse IP :

dnssd://EPSON%20Stylus%20Photo%20RX520._riousbprint._tcp.local. :mouais:


----------



## voultou (27 Octobre 2011)

Pour mise à jour :

 j'ai essayé de rentrer l'url : pas plus de résultats


----------



## Polo35230 (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

L'adresse IP doit être la même pour les deux fonctions (imprimer et scanner)
Sur l'un des Macs, il faut lancer une impression (ça renseignera sa table arp), puis dans une fenêtre Terminal, faire:
arp -a
L'adresse IP et l'adresse mac de l'imprimante doivent alors figurer dans la liste.


----------



## djm (27 Octobre 2011)

essaie ceçi pour tous les ip du réseau.


----------

